# Willing to beg,wheedle,cajole,and generally debase myself



## oldmanLee (Oct 13, 2009)

.....but will somebody pleazzzzzzzzzze post some of the no doubt great photos they took this past weekend at Slab City?I need desert,I need crazies,I need Thunderdome!


----------



## hartage (Oct 13, 2009)

Cell cam pics taken before people started coming. Some of salvation mountain, some from inside tank.
http://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss99/hartage_photos/1010091138.jpg
http://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss99/hartage_photos/1010091137.jpg
http://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss99/hartage_photos/1010091138.jpg
http://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss99/hartage_photos/1007091720.jpg
http://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss99/hartage_photos/1007091715b.jpg
http://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss99/hartage_photos/1007091709.jpg
http://i565.photobucket.com/albums/...com/albums/ss99/hartage_photos/1007091710.jpg
http://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss99/hartage_photos/1007091711.jpg
http://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss99/hartage_photos/1010091139.jpg
http://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss99/hartage_photos/1010091142a.jpg


----------



## Rash L (Oct 14, 2009)

awwww I miss jazz... I'm stealing that pic of him!


----------



## Mouse (Oct 14, 2009)

*pouts* seems like I'm never gonna be one of the cool kids that gets to go to STP fest. *sigh*

lol


----------



## oldmanLee (Oct 14, 2009)

Thankee,Hartage!Can't wait for the rest........sure there are some mutants hidin' out there behind some o' them rocks!


----------



## Rash L (Oct 14, 2009)

Squat the Planet Forums - Rash L's Album: Dude Fest '09 (Slab City/StP)


----------



## oldmanLee (Oct 14, 2009)

Damn!Got to go there sometime,just to see the art and empty.And also to go on a mutant photo safari(I know they're out there,hidin' behind the rocks............)


----------



## hartage (Oct 14, 2009)

Damnit, after seeing Rash's pics I realized how crappy my pics are. But hey, at least I had a great time out in the desert !


----------

